# Puppy Digging at Nothing!?



## kelliejh (Dec 28, 2010)

So I have had my shih tzu puppy now for almost a month. He is almost 13 weeks old. I have noticed once and awhile when he gets all riled up and in a play mood he will starting digging furiously, usually its when he is in one of his beds. He will start digging at the corner and barking. It is pretty amusing. I have seen some other puppies we have had in the past do the same. I know puppies dig a lot, but I am curious if anyone knows why puppies (or dogs in general) might dig like crazy in or at something even if there isnt anything there. Thanks for reading! I know its a random question but I thought kind of a fun one!


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

my guess is pent up energy? like the puppy zoomies?

I mean hamsters dig b/c they have the need to be in a small enclosed space (or was it gerbils) Scientists did a study (this from a Temple Grandin book) and found that if you satisfied the need for an enclosed space then the digging went away. 

If you had an older dog that did that I'd say that it wasn't getting enough stimulation/exercise/work.


----------



## kelliejh (Dec 28, 2010)

I agree I think it is because he has a TON of pent up energy and is trying to find more stimulating things to do! he hasnt had all of his vaccinations so I am a huge worry wart about him being outside walking around and parvo (i live in an apartment complex with a lot of dogs) so we only go outside to potty then straight back inside. I am so ready for the day when we can take walks everyday, go to the park, and play outside!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't know the reason, but my Lab did the same. At night, as part of his zoomies ritual, he'd slam into the inside of the dog house, then dig and bark. I don't know why he dug, but I think he got a kick out of hearing himself bark, because he'd also dig holes and bark in the holes. He wasn't tracking anything.


----------



## kelliejh (Dec 28, 2010)

ha well glad to know my dogs arent the only ones who have done this! and yes my puppy barks at where he is digging too. Like I said before I feel like he has a lot of pent up energy so maybe he is playing with himself and barking and digging to entertain himself.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

kelliejh said:


> So I have had my shih tzu puppy now for almost a month. He is almost 13 weeks old. I have noticed once and awhile when he gets all riled up and in a play mood he will starting digging furiously, usually its when he is in one of his beds. He will start digging at the corner and barking. It is pretty amusing. I have seen some other puppies we have had in the past do the same. I know puppies dig a lot, but I am curious if anyone knows why puppies (or dogs in general) might dig like crazy in or at something even if there isnt anything there. Thanks for reading! I know its a random question but I thought kind of a fun one!


Wally does this (and he's no puppy anymore) but I notice he does it either because he's smelling some stale scent from whatever food I hid in the blankets or (more often) he's actually arranging his blankets to be more comfortable. Though he'll do it without blankets, but it's probably the same kind of thing.

CP explained it to me as a fixed action pattern, i.e. something the dog just one day 'knows' how to do instinctively and then will do it from that point on.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

kelliejh said:


> I agree I think it is because he has a TON of pent up energy and is trying to find more stimulating things to do! he hasnt had all of his vaccinations so I am a huge worry wart about him being outside walking around and parvo (i live in an apartment complex with a lot of dogs) so we only go outside to potty then straight back inside. I am so ready for the day when we can take walks everyday, go to the park, and play outside!


I said if he was an adult b/c a young puppy is hard to wear down from say a walk. You don't want to put too much stress on the soft tissue so early. you don't want to hurt him. So to some extent there will always be some extra energy. All you can do at that age is play with them inside, do short little training sessions, and lots of socialization. (happy socialization, nothing scary) 

I personally was comfortable taking my pup out and about BEFORE the final shots. But I didn't go to places like the dog park, or other high dog traffic areas.


----------

